# DP/DR vs. personality



## lilu (Jul 24, 2007)

What if the problem is with the personality itself? What if nothing is really wrong and we just see things differently? But I guess the fear/anxiety is what makes it wrong.. or could that be a depression problem in conjunction with a "normal" personality? oh gawd.. Maybe I'm over-thinking this..

I'm new to DP as a named thing, but as I read the description I realized that I've experienced a lot of the symptoms since I was little. I also noticed a relation between DP and my Myers-Brigg personality type: INTP. A school I went to had us take the test ages ago.. Last year I retook various versions of it kinda obsessively. I still came up INTP almost every time, except INFP once or twice. Not sure about the validity of any tests like this, but I was amazed at its accuracy. You can take the test and see personality descriptions here: http://www.personalitypage.com/high-level.html

Has anyone else wondered about a correlation between DP/DR and personality, or had similar results with personality tests?

EDIT:
ooh! I see people have already considered this. Found the myers-briggs poll. I'd like to see a broader study of it, though. Maybe someone can obsess the idea of a correlation into making sense..? haha, sorry.. No need to go crazy over it.


----------

